
Show HN: English Grammar learning API: diagnostic multiple choice generation - tezer
https://market.mashape.com/smallstep/englishgrammar
======
tezer
Hi

This is an API with two endpoints.

One is about word changing paradigms and it detects and works with over
hundred grammar patterns. It automatically finds grammar patterns in a free
text and generates multiple choice tasks using relevant word paradigms. The
other one detects Tenses (active and passive voices) and builds a multiple
choice for each found Tense pattern. Each wrong variant has tags that may lead
to an explanatory material that helps to correct the problem. This is the
diagnostic multiple choice.

The link is to Mashape where you can try the API for free. You can use it in
your English learning app to provide a flexible and individual way of learning
grammar.

